# Bad luck strikes again..



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

While driving down 75N in my Eco, I was zoned out after driving four hours and busy talking to my girlfriend, and managed to overlook a decent sized piece of metal rolling around on the white line.. Soon after it met my rear tire, puncturing through it.. and to make things WORSE it took a good chunck out of the side of the rim! So, I got towed to the nearest tire shop, and got a brand new fuely max put back on, only thing is where it took a chunk out of the edge of the rim it left a sharp edge. At first I was worried the tire shop wouldn't put a tire on it, but they managed to sand it down and mount the tire on, but they were VERY worried the edge of the rim would puncture the tire down the road. So, who or where sells Eco rims? I saw somewhere they'd be around $400-$500. So it'd be worth it to just spend an extra $100 towards an aftermarket set of 4.. What do you guys think?


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

It's for that reason that *I* would actually prefer to have the 'cheaper' OLD FASHIONED STEEL WHEEL over the 'costly' current alloy rims. Not as pretty, but 1,000% more functional and practical, especially on bad roads.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Your Chevy dealership would be the best place to get the rims. Also, if you go aftermarket, the bolt pattern is 5 x 105.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd see how much the wheel is, and maybe consider filing a claim under your comprehensive coverage if it's a lot.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm with sciphi on this one....unless you have huge deductable on the comp side....this tire and rim are true Comp. claims and have no impact on your driving record relative to insurance cost.

NASTY hit BTW.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> I'm with sciphi on this one....unless you have huge deductable on the comp side....this tire and rim are true Comp. claims and have no impact on your driving record relative to insurance cost.
> 
> NASTY hit BTW.
> 
> Rob


It depends on the insurance company. USAA would most likely declare it a collision with road debris.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> It's for that reason that *I* would actually prefer to have the 'cheaper' OLD FASHIONED STEEL WHEEL over the 'costly' current alloy rims. Not as pretty, but 1,000% more functional and practical, especially on bad roads.


I agree about the steelies, but this was also part of my reason behind buying the 1LT. GM probably sells LS and 1LT cruze models 3 to 1(or more) over ECO, 2LT and LTZ cars. Last I checked new the 1LT rim was over $120 less than the eco rim. 

One should always try to buy the most common engine, trans, rims, ect when buying a car, makes finding salvage parts much easier down the road. Also makes most parts you do need cheaper. When it came to the cruze the LS was out since it was the only model with the 1.8L, so my car had to be a 1LT 1.4T automatic, probably the most common cruze you can get.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

There is a place in Cincinnati(Mt. Healthy) called Cliff Jacob's wheel repair. I bet he could fix it. I don't know how much he would charge but is worth a call to him or any other place that can repair a wheel. It would beat the cost of a new wheel if it can be repaired. You are in Dayton, it would be straight down I 75 to I275 West to Exit 36 in Cincinnati. Here is his address and phone if you would like to call:

7424 Harrison Ave
Cincinnati, OH 45231

(513) 522-8988
Call him what do you have to lose.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I had a rim split length wise on my Commodore and it was about 6" long and it was successfully repaired for $175. Money is 98c to aussie $1 at the moment. Yours looks like a simpler fix to what I had.


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

Patman said:


> There is a place in Cincinnati(Mt. Healthy) called Cliff Jacob's wheel repair. I bet he could fix it. I don't know how much he would charge but is worth a call to himn or any other place that can reair a wheel. I would beat the cost of a new wheel if it can be repaired. You are in Dayton, it would be straight down i 75 to Exit 36 off of I275 in Cincinnati. Here is his address and phone if you would like to call:
> 7424 Harrison Ave
> Cincinnati, OH 45231
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I will most definitely call him tomorrow, 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SBK15 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a $500 deductible, so it really wouldn't be enough to involve insurance, plus I do use USAA and sometimes they can be dicks on claims. (You'd think since their whole scheme is towards military members they'd be more lenient towards us..) I ran by a Chevy dealership during lunch and they quoted me at 380 plus tax on one wheel, which isn't as bad as I thought. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## crazylegs (Apr 25, 2012)

SBK15 said:


> While driving down 75N in my Eco, I was zoned out after driving four hours and busy talking to my girlfriend, and managed to overlook a decent sized piece of metal rolling around on the white line.. Soon after it met my rear tire, puncturing through it.. and to make things WORSE it took a good chunck out of the side of the rim! So, I got towed to the nearest tire shop, and got a brand new fuely max put back on, only thing is where it took a chunk out of the edge of the rim it left a sharp edge. At first I was worried the tire shop wouldn't put a tire on it, but they managed to sand it down and mount the tire on, but they were VERY worried the edge of the rim would puncture the tire down the road. So, who or where sells Eco rims? I saw somewhere they'd be around $400-$500. So it'd be worth it to just spend an extra $100 towards an aftermarket set of 4.. What do you guys think?


You might want to try OriginalWheels.com. They sell refurbished used wheels. I needed to replace one of my 18" LTZ wheels, and they had one for $330 with shipping. I couldn't tell the difference from the other three OEM's.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I would definitely repair it. It's an aluminum alloy wheel. Someone who is good with a tig welder could easily fill it, sand then blend and you would never know it was there.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

Call around to the wrecking yards? They probably have a matching wheel on the cheap.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

You can also get one pretty cheap if you look on Ebay. I have seen on there for like $100/$150

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> I would definitely repair it. It's an aluminum alloy wheel. Someone who is good with a tig welder could easily fill it, sand then blend and you would never know it was there.


It's a forged aluminum wheel, and polished at that with a clear coat. The labor required to polish that fix with a factory look would make it cost-prohibitive. This isn't like any other alloy wheel that you can just patch and sand and re-paint.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

www.car-part.com

Saw some on there for about $180


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Polishing aluminum is not that big of a deal. I polish the tunnels on my sled to a mirror shine. With the right tools and methods it can be easily done.


----------

